# Westover Air Reservists from Wilbraham, Springfield awarded Bronze Stars



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Great job guys. And Thank God for your safe return. Feel better soon Ofc. Kellam.

A Chicopee police detective and a Springfield corrections officer were awarded Bronze Stars after a harrowing six-month deployment where they responded to more than 70 enemy rocket attacks and are credited with saving at least one man's life.

Senior Master Sgt. Christopher F. Kellam, of Wilbraham, and Arjel R. Falcon, of Springfield who works for the Hampden Sheriff's Department, were awarded the Bronze Star during the change of command ceremony at Westover Air Reserve Base Saturday. Kellam also received the Purple Heart.

The two were among 14 members of the Air Force Reserve security forces squadron from Westover's 439th Airlift Wing assigned to a six-month deployment in Kandahar Province. They left for training in Texas in September and arrived in Afghanistan in October.

Westover Air Reservists from Springfield, Wilbraham awarded Bronze Stars | masslive.com


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Military news


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Sorry, I figured main area since it's military and they are also local L.E.
Could you switch it to that area?


----------

